# Question about HO cars collection set



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi,

I found this collection of HO railroad cars and I am looking for help finding out what they are or who made them. Any help is welcome. There are 19 cars total in a metal case. Many have photographs of the original cars. I attached photos of the case and of the 19 cars. They seem to be all custom made. Three are unfinished. Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

The case is just something the boxes happened to fit in. The boxes are all athearn kits.
I have a bunch of those and like them a lot. They are called blue box kits. They have had their couplers changed to much better Kaddee couplers. Nice score. I do not think they are customs. I have many of the same cars. Looking back at pics
I see some boxes are roundhouse. All good cars.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you  Any idea of the value?


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

they usually sell between 5 and 10 dollars per car


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Kitbash & Someskratck

Is a dead giveaway. :appl:

I would guess you are sitting on a pretty sweet find. Put it on eBay with a minimum bid of $500.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

SantaFeJim said:


> Kitbash & Someskratck
> 
> Is a dead giveaway. :appl:


Which means? Can you explain? Sorry I don't get it.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

alainbriot said:


> Which means? Can you explain? Sorry I don't get it.


You asked about the value. The TRUE value is only what somebody is willing to PAY.

Sell it on eBay and the world is your audience. That is, my friend, how to find it’s true value.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

:thumbsup:


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

alainbriot said:


> Hi,
> 
> I found this collection of HO railroad cars and I am looking for help finding out what they are or who made them. Any help is welcome. There are 19 cars total in a metal case. Many have photographs of the original cars. I attached photos of the case and of the 19 cars. They seem to be all custom made. Three are unfinished. Thank you for any help you can provide.




Ok. So the case is custom the Athern cars are called “ blue box” I believe they were kits ( I don’t do HO) and the others are roundhouse cars ( idk if kits or not) as the other members said they are all worth 5 to 10 $$$ per car..... ( sorry for any spelling errors I am on mobile)


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

We already knew that.....hwell:


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

The gentleman was a real comic.
"B. Foran Afta"


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Were they custom painted to match the pictures? I think the set might pique someone’s interest if so.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Old_Hobo said:


> We already knew that.....


. 

Sorry, my iPhone can’t load previous post on 1 bar 😞


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Thank you for your help. I put the collection in the for-sale section. They do match the photographs, so they must have been custom painted to match though I don't know enough about HO train cars to say for sure.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Dennis461 said:


> The gentleman was a real comic.
> "B. Foran Afta"


What do you think it means? Before and after?


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

To me the true value of a car depends on a lot of things; its condition, subject matter, construction, rarity, road name, how prototypical it is to the actual car. You also have to take into consideration what it's going to take to whip it in to shape to run on your layout. most cars I see on Ebay are terrible. More like toys. They have not been weighted to industry standard, they usually have cheap horn hook couplers and plastic wheels and bogies, parts are missing or broken off. Sometimes equipment or additional structural elements were added to the car that were not on the prototype. As far as I'm concerned, that all has to be ripped out and the cost added to the true cost and value of the car. And then there's weathering. A lot of guys think they're masters of weathering. Just slap on some god awful left over paint, dyes and chock and it's a masterpiece, right? Makes the car worth twice the price. Trust me. When it comes to weathering there's a big difference between someone who knows what they're doing and those who don't.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Cab1 said:


> To me the true value of a car depends on a lot of things; its condition, subject matter, construction, rarity, road name, how prototypical it is to the actual car. You also have to take into consideration what it's going to take to whip it in to shape to run on your layout. most cars I see on Ebay are terrible. More like toys. They have not been weighted to industry standard, they usually have cheap horn hook couplers and plastic wheels and bogies, parts are missing or broken off. Sometimes equipment or additional structural elements were added to the car that were not on the prototype. As far as I'm concerned, that all has to be ripped out and the cost added to the true cost and value of the car. And then there's weathering. A lot of guys think they're masters of weathering. Just slap on some god awful left over paint, dyes and chock and it's a masterpiece, right? Makes the car worth twice the price. Trust me. When it comes to weathering there's a big difference between someone who knows what they're doing and those who don't.


Thanks  What do you think of these?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

They're pretty run-of-the-mill inexpensive cars.....nothing really special about them....the best thing is the case and the clever wording on it!

We sell those same types of cars for $10.00 (CAD) each in our train store....


----------



## MikeL (Mar 21, 2015)

Dennis461 said:


> The gentleman was a real comic.
> "B. Foran Afta"


Careful, I hear he's engaged the legal services of Dewey, Screwem, and Howe


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Santa Fe is right, in that the "value" of the set is what someone is willing to pay. I personally wouldn't value it at $500. Maybe half that. If they are custom painted, they might fetch more than that. But they base kits are inexpensive Athearn models, and old ones at that. 

But that's just me. Try it and see what you get.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Santa Fe is right, in that the "value" of the set is what someone is willing to pay. I personally wouldn't value it at $500. Maybe half that. If they are custom painted, they might fetch more than that. But they base kits are inexpensive Athearn models, and old ones at that.
> 
> But that's just me. Try it and see what you get.


Thanks. It's in the 'For Sale' section of the site if someone is interested.


----------



## NorfolkSouthernguy (Jan 29, 2019)

Those cases were decorative items from the 1980’s - 1990’s. They are not related to the train cars at all. I have one of the cases that my mother purchased when I was a kid. She kept some of my things in the case for storage. I have the case at my house some where. 

The cars may have had a few numbers or a few letters added here and there. Also perhaps some extra painting on a few of them. 

However, they are very common type kits that are still being sold today by the same 2 manufacturers. 

$500? No way or not even close.. I would list all 19 in 1 listing on eBay with a starting bid of $140 or list each car for $8.95 starting bid each. Find another use for the case because being it’s not related to the hobby the shipping on the case alone would be high. 

If all 19 do not sell the first round they will sell eventually. Good luck.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

NorfolkSouthernguy said:


> Those cases were decorative items from the 1980’s - 1990’s. They are not related to the train cars at all. I have one of the cases that my mother purchased when I was a kid. She kept some of my things in the case for storage. I have the case at my house some where.
> 
> The cars may have had a few numbers or a few letters added here and there. Also perhaps some extra painting on a few of them.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Please note that the $500 was suggested by a member of this forum in my HO trains forum post.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If I were modeling American outline I would value that at no more than $125 and you can keep the case.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

alainbriot said:


> Thanks. Please note that the $500 was suggested by a member of this forum in my HO trains forum post.


However, that is a totally unrealistic suggestion for those cars....and there was also a suggestion of between $5 and $10.....interesting you didn't go for that one....:laugh:

The truth is, those kinds of cars can be purchased for between $5 and $10 at train shows and hobby shops that sell used cars.....

Although something is only worth what someone is willing to pay....
keep them at $500.......and don't be discouraged if they don't sell at that price....and if they do sell, well, you know what they say about a certain person being born every minute......:laugh:


----------



## Original Woody's Workshop (Jan 29, 2020)

You say you "Found" them? Where? The back of a parked truck? LOL
Seriously, I'm curious on how much you picked them up for.
I'm also curious when they were available, and what time frame they fit in.
I don't have a layout currently, and N will all I fitting in my apartment.
But if they fit into the 1920's to 1930's area, the Museum Project might be interested.


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Original Woody's Workshop said:


> You say you "Found" them? Where? The back of a parked truck? LOL
> Seriously, I'm curious on how much you picked them up for.
> I'm also curious when they were available, and what time frame they fit in.
> I don't have a layout currently, and N will all I fitting in my apartment.
> But if they fit into the 1920's to 1930's area, the Museum Project might be interested.


Found them at a yard sale for $5.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Those cars are not that old....probably from the 1970's....and the cars they represent are from the 1950's and newer.....


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

that was a good find ! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

mustangcobra94 said:


> that was a good find ! :smilie_daumenpos:


Thank you.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, up to now, those cars with case are worth (worth being what someone is willing to buy them for) $5.00.....

Not worth 100 times that, unless, of course someone is willing to spend $500 for them....


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> So, up to now, those cars with case are worth (worth being what someone is willing to buy them for) $5.00.....
> 
> Not worth 100 times that, unless, of course someone is willing to spend $500 for them....


Make me an offer I can't refuse


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Don't want them.....started with those types in 1986, and have moved on to more detailed, albeit more expensive, cars.....


----------



## alainbriot (Mar 13, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> Don't want them.....started with those types in 1986, and have moved on to more detailed, albeit more expensive, cars.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

alainbriot said:


> Make me an offer I can't refuse


What?


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> .
> 
> ebay


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm going to second the eBay suggestion with a bit more optimism. They've got KD couplers and most look nicely done.

For the cars that are finished and have a picture put them up individually with a starting bid of 15 bucks each with the photo. You won't find much interest here but there are folks out there who will find unique cars like that interesting.

For the unfinished cars, maybe put them with the box on Craigslist. The box is likely too heavy for most to want to pay shipping, but it's a bit of a novelty and someone will pay a few bucks for it.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Now it Starts*



MikeL said:


> Careful, I hear he's engaged the legal services of Dewey, Screwem, and Howe


 Watch for the Counter-suit by Legal Wiz Kid Lawyer I. P. Daley:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Eilif said:


> For the cars that are finished and have a picture put them up individually with a starting bid of 15 bucks each with the photo. You won't find much interest here but there are folks out there who will find unique cars like that interesting


Except that they are not all that unique.....Athearn and Roundhouse made literally thousands upon thousands of those....

Just sayin'....hwell:


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Old_Hobo said:


> Except that they are not all that unique.....Athearn and Roundhouse made literally thousands upon thousands of those....
> 
> Just sayin'....hwell:


Except, my friend that they are unique. 

As near as I can tell, these are all quite cleanly done customizations with decals and some with modifications and paintwork. I didn't check them all, but I popped a few of the road numbers into google and didn't get any results. If you watch Ebay auctions you'll notice that the bog-standard Athearn cars generally go for a pretty low price, but the less common road numbers will go for a bit more. Just the same way BevBel, Roadrunner, etc go for more. 

I suspect -though I have no proof- that there are a fair number of folks who still run and collect Blue Box stuff, that already have the base model, but would like to add more to their consist's that aren't identically numbered. I'm not enough of a collector (and too much of a cheapskate) to pay premium prices for anything, but even I hunted down and paid a couple bucks more for the late production EJ&E Blue Box hopper because it was a different number.

Again, I'm assuming here but it's likely that the alternate paint schemes -which seem to be well done- combined with the photo, box and the fact that they already have KD's installed could easily boost these to 50% over the cost of regular Blue Boxes, maybe more. The unfinished examples, and the ones with broken stirrups will likely not get any more than standard BB's (possibly less), but that's to be expected with any train sale. 

Still, there's no reason not to list the finished, undamaged, with-picture, examples on ebay with a starting price of $15 each (maybe 13?). Worst case scenario they don't all sell, but I'm pretty confident the OP can expect to easily make his investment quite a few times over and what remains can be dropped into a lot and easily sold on ebay or craigslist.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Painting, decaling and re-numbering cars that were manufactured into the hundreds of thousands doesn't add any value to them.....not to me at least.....nor to most, I suspect.....

But hey, have fun, that's what it's all about anyway.....


----------

